

Stem cells: The black box of reprogramming - boh
http://www.nature.com/news/stem-cells-the-black-box-of-reprogramming-1.16525

======
delinquentme
> "an international collaboration audaciously called Project Grandiose"

Nice to see audacity in hard science on in a while isn't it???!!

> "transcriptomic epigenomic and proteomic data sets"

So your 'big data' startup has a few petabytes? lel.

> "Early transcriptional events, driven by high levels of reprogramming
> transcription factor expression, are associated with widespread loss of
> histone H3 lysine 27 ( H3K27me) trimethylation, representing a general
> opening of the chromatin state "

IANASCBC ( I am not a stem-cell biochemist ) but the state of chromatin
corresponds with how readily certain genes are accessed, facilitating
transcription ... and ultimately "what happens in the cell"

project website:
[http://www.stemformatics.org/](http://www.stemformatics.org/)

